# RV Slide-Out Only Moves in One Direction



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Good afternoon Gents/Ladies. I have a 30' Rv with a slide-out. The slide-out only works when retracting it, but not when extending it. We have to help it by pushing it. We've had this problem for sometime now. I looked at the guides, and they were dry, even after using an entire can of Rv slide-out lube on it. I listened to the hydraulic pump and it doesn't seem to be binding. I checked the hoses, and they all look great with no leaks. I'm thinking of applying marine type grease to the guides, hoping it will fix the issue. It does it when both under battery and on full power(AC). Any other advise?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Check fluid level when slid is in


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Bobby said:


> Check fluid level when slid is in


I checked the fluid. Looks half full. I noticed the cap was hardly on and oily film around the said area. It says to add SAE J1171 Marine oil. Everything seems to point to using regular 20w motor oil, Really?! It?s that simple???


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Our 5th wheel has 4 slides and the two big slides and the six point leveling system are hydraulic. Ours takes transmission fluid and the level is suppose to be 1/2" below the fill cap on the fluid reservoir with the big slides in and the levelers up. You are going to have to check what the manufacture of your system as to what they recommend for the correct fluid level. If the manual calls for marine oil that is what I would use.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Is it (Hyd pump) running while you are trying to move it out? That pump has a solenoid on it and it reverse the flow to move in or out.
There is a bypass valve on those pumps, make sure it is CLOSED completely, otherwise it will not make enough pressure to move the slide out.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

bigfishtx said:


> Is it (Hyd pump) running while you are trying to move it out? That pump has a solenoid on it and it reverse the flow to move in or out.
> There is a bypass valve on those pumps, make sure it is CLOSED completely, otherwise it will not make enough pressure to move the slide out.


The pump comes on strong, but it doesn't bind or create enough pressure to move it out. But when it comes to retracting, it moves strong and smooth. You can even hear the pump bind.


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

More than likely you have a bad check valve on the pump. If its not seating and bad, the pressure blows through and won't create enough line pressure to push it. 1/2 - 2/3 full on Revisor is normal. As slide goes back and forth, fluid level will change. Caps are generally not tight to let air pressure escape when more fluid is going back into the revisor.


TheKodiak said:


> The pump comes on strong, but it doesn't bind or create enough pressure to move it out. But when it comes to retracting, it moves strong and smooth. You can even hear the pump bind.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

EvansMarine said:


> More than likely you have a bad check valve on the pump. If its not seating and bad, the pressure blows through and won't create enough line pressure to push it. 1/2 - 2/3 full on Revisor is normal. As slide goes back and forth, fluid level will change. Caps are generally not tight to let air pressure escape when more fluid is going back into the revisor.


Hope you dont get into rv repair, wont have time to fix our boats then!
My friend has a big motor coach, been sending it for repairs since he bought it in 2002. Fix one thing something else goes. He does enjoy the times he gets to use though.


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

HAHAHA,
We've been doing RV Repair for 3 years now lol. Just don't push it like boats. THEY TAKE TOO MUCH ROOM IN THE YARD


BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Hope you dont get into rv repair, wont have time to fix our boats then!
> My friend has a big motor coach, been sending it for repairs since he bought it in 2002. Fix one thing something else goes. He does enjoy the times he gets to use though.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

EvansMarine said:


> More than likely you have a bad check valve on the pump. If its not seating and bad, the pressure blows through and won't create enough line pressure to push it. 1/2 - 2/3 full on Revisor is normal. As slide goes back and forth, fluid level will change. Caps are generally not tight to let air pressure escape when more fluid is going back into the revisor.


I'm guessing the check valves in the brass housing. I found the parts break down, and it shows the entire break down, but it doesn't give part numbers for those said parts. I'm probably going to lean into buying a new pump assembly. Even with part number on the pump assembly, it's hard to find ancient parts.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

I started to loosen from what I'm guessing was the check valve, and the fluid started oozing out. The fluid was clear, but I noticed small fine metal shavings mixed in. I also noticed the actuator moving, but it would stop when it makes contact with the slide out. I inspected everything, and still no leaks. Thanks for the information.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Latest news. I removed the hydraulic lines from the pump, and attached a short clear tube to both elbows on the pump. When I started the pump, I noticed fluid going in both directions while pressing "in" then "out". Seeing no possible clogs. I swapped the lines, still nothing. After reinstalling the lines in the correct order. I went under the rv to get a better visual of the cylinder. No leaks of any kind, nor any hang-ups. In attempt to remove the cylinder. I tried to remove the nut that pulls the slideout in and saw the shaft rotating. So I figured I'd try the switch again. It slid out about an inch before it stopped. So I went back and rotated it about ten times. Went back in a tried the switch, the doggone thing started working again, of course slowly. 

Which brings me to the next question. Could it be the cylinder that's starting to fail, rather than the pump? Thanks Gents...


----------

